# Showers



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

How can I get Rocko to like having a shower.When I bring him in the bathroom I put him on the shower perch and when I touch him with the water he flys on the curtain thing and I have to keep getting him down or sometimes he flys on the top of the door frame and he dosent like me spraying him from a bottle and he wouldnt take a bath himself.I gave Loki a shower the other day and he flew to the corner of the bath and then into the bath where all the water was.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

When you spray him with a bottle, is he in his cage,or out? Joey gets his spray bath in his cage. I started that way at first so he would be in a smaller area, somewhere he felt safe and comfortable. I continue doing it that way because it serves the dual purpose of showering him and soaking the bars of the cage to make it easier to clean.

Also. talking to him in a calmly excited voice, using phrases like "Isn't this fun?" and others that convey the idea it is fun may help. Any time I introduce Joey to something new,whether a new veggie, toy, area of the house, or something I want to put into the living room and want him to be okay with, I use my calmly excited voice repeating the word 'fun' often. I have found this works with most things, because he trusts me and if I am okay with it, he sees he can be okay with it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> When you spray him with a bottle, is he in his cage,or out? Joey gets his spray bath in his cage. I started that way at first so he would be in a smaller area, somewhere he felt safe and comfortable. I continue doing it that way because it serves the dual purpose of showering him and soaking the bars of the cage to make it easier to clean.
> 
> Also. talking to him in a calmly excited voice, using phrases like "Isn't this fun?" and others that convey the idea it is fun may help. Any time I introduce Joey to something new,whether a new veggie, toy, area of the house, or something I want to put into the living room and want him to be okay with, I use my calmly excited voice repeating the word 'fun' often. I have found this works with most things, because he trusts me and if I am okay with it, he sees he can be okay with it.


When I spray him with a bottle hes out I never thought of doing it in the cage that might just work.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It might not work if he truly doesn't like it, but being somewhere that feels safe and comfortable might help. Anything is worth a try.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

There are a lot of times when I take Francis in with me when he doesn't want to get wet on his own. I just put a small wet washcloth on my shoulder for his foot hold, and let him hang out with me. Usually he is like a monkey, when he sees me put my face under the water, he wants to too. Sometimes he chooses not to play in the water and bathe so I let him choose for the first part of the shower and let him calm down and see me have fun splashing. Another thing I learned he likes is for me to let him run down my arm as I hold it up as perch. But he does't want off of me so I don't use a perch. Maybe if you give Rocko time and the choice, the shower can become a fun place for him to get very wet or not wet. Francis now lets me run water on him from the shower at the end of it and he doesn't mind it.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't try to get him wet straight away when he goes in the shower, let him get comfy first. Mine will often freak out if I rush them. Also you need to be sure that the water pressure/amount is right when your bird is jumpy about showers. If your shower head has different settings use the one that produces the most misty water, the most spray. And then only put them under a tiny amount of spray until they're used to it. This is how i start my birds on showers because too much water, or too much water pressure can be scary and overwhelming. If your shower head doesn't have different settings, point the stream of water at the tiled wall and the spray that it creates will do the same job.
One of mine won't go near the shower perch because it's "scary" and if she does get on she is very jumpy and likely to try to fly off. Maybe try holding rocko on your hand, which is what I have to do with her. She finds this much nicer and will shower properly. I think she likes the comfort of sitting on me, but it can make your arm tired lol. This way you get better control over how much spray they are getting too. 
Don't worry too much if he's bathing properly, just work on getting him accustomed to the shower. He needs to see it as a nice place, even if that just means hanging out on your hand in there out of the water for a while.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Don't try to get him wet straight away when he goes in the shower, let him get comfy first. Mine will often freak out if I rush them. Also you need to be sure that the water pressure/amount is right when your bird is jumpy about showers. If your shower head has different settings use the one that produces the most misty water, the most spray. And then only put them under a tiny amount of spray until they're used to it. This is how i start my birds on showers because too much water, or too much water pressure can be scary and overwhelming. If your shower head doesn't have different settings, point the stream of water at the tiled wall and the spray that it creates will do the same job.
> One of mine won't go near the shower perch because it's "scary" and if she does get on she is very jumpy and likely to try to fly off. Maybe try holding rocko on your hand, which is what I have to do with her. She finds this much nicer and will shower properly. I think she likes the comfort of sitting on me, but it can make your arm tired lol. This way you get better control over how much spray they are getting too.
> Don't worry too much if he's bathing properly, just work on getting him accustomed to the shower. He needs to see it as a nice place, even if that just means hanging out on your hand in there out of the water for a while.


I let him sit there for a while and I put the shower head on mist and I point it at him for a second then remove it then do it again if I hold it on him long he will fly.I used to bathe my budgies in the bathtub and they loved it I think ill try that with Rocko he might even bathe himself.


----------

